# Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q



## DrDay (26. Oktober 2017)

*Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Hallo,

ich war auf der Suche nach einem 27" 144hz Monitor und habe mir den Asus PG279Q 2560x1440 geholt und ich musste jetzt feststellen, der Monitor ist in meinen Augen unscharf. Neben an steht mein 21:9 LG 34UM95-P 3440x1440.

Anfangs habe ich nicht so drauf geachtet und war eher auf das Backlight Bleeding fokussiert. Nun ist mir in Games und beim Youtube schauen aufgefallen, dass der Monitor in meinem Augen etwas unscharf ist. Den LG neben an aufgebaut, geschaut und jo der LG ist schärfer. In den Einstellungen des LG´s habe ich die Möglichkeit die Schärfe einzustellen  (1-10), benutzt habe ich immer Stufe 8. Die Stufe 5 entspricht ungefähr der Schärfe des neuen Asus Monitors. 

Bei dem Asus habe ich keine Möglichkeit die Schärfe im Menü einzustellen. 

Könnt ihr bei euren Gaming Monitoren die Schärfe einstellen?  Kann man auf irgendeine Weise die Schärfe noch irgendwie einstellen?

Dachte bei einem 700€ Monitor ist sowas standardmäßig.

Hier ein Bild meines LG Monitors: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## azzih (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Was heisst Schärfe? Der Monitor sollte halt in der optimalen Auflösung betrieben wollen, mehr kannst du in der Beziehung bei keinem Monitor beim Thema "Schärfe" einstellen. Kann mir höchstens vorstellen das der andere irgendwelche Kontrast/Gammasettings anpasst, sodass Kontraste besser rauskommen. 

Der Rest ist halt ne Frage der Qualität eines Panels, der Qualität des Quellmaterials (logisch sieht ein 1080p Youtube Stream nicht ganz knackscharf aus) und noch die optimalen Einstellungen. Gibt auch Monitortreiber  die schon Profile mitbringen:
ROG SWIFT PG279Q Driver & Tools| ROG - Republic Of Gamers | ASUS Deutschland
Installier den mal


----------



## NatokWa (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Overdrive AUS .... das macht einiges aus in dem Bereich ....  Das ist gerne auf "Extrem" gestellt als Grundeinstellungen , ich persönlich habs auf "Normal" gestellt , da kann ich am besten mit leben .


----------



## 0ssi (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Welches Betriebssystem ? Mir ist aufgefallen, daß ich die Windows Clear Type Einstellung ändern muss je höher die Auflösung ist damit es wirklich scharf wirkt !


----------



## DrDay (26. Oktober 2017)

Hier bitte bei meinem LG kann ich folgendes Einstellen: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet



NatokWa schrieb:


> Overdrive AUS .... das macht einiges aus in dem Bereich ....  Das ist gerne auf "Extrem" gestellt als Grundeinstellungen , ich persönlich habs auf "Normal" gestellt , da kann ich am besten mit leben .



Habe ich ausprobiert bringt bei mir nichts.



0ssi schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem ? Mir ist aufgefallen, daß ich die Windows Clear Type Einstellung ändern muss je höher die Auflösung ist damit es wirklich scharf wirkt !



Habe ich auch ausprobiert keine Besserung. 

Anscheinend ist die Stufe 5 Standard. Das Bild ist dann ungefähr gleich auf beiden Bildschirmen, nur kann man es beim LG schärfer stellen. Schade eigentlich

Habe jetzt gerade nochmal bei meinem alten Benq RL2455 geguckt und sogar da kann ich die Schärfe einstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Bitte keine Doppelposts.

Bei dir wird das mit der Schärfe so sein, wie bei anderen zB mit den Farben.
Für dich passt das so, aber wenn es dann so aussehen soll wie es eigentlich aussieht, dann erscheint dir das zu unscharf.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Habe das gleiche Problem. Selbst bei meinem 4k 60hz TV ist das Bild nicht Optimal. Liegt aber daran das die Spielehersteller nicht so viel wert auf Farben und Schärfe legen. Deshalb benutze ich immer Sweet fx oder Reshade presets. Damit ist's viel besser. Aber wqhd 144hz Panel neigen dazu Fehleranfällig zu sein (Unscharf, Pixelfehler, BLB, IPS Bleeding....) 

Add: Die Displays scheinen mit der Nutzungszeit schlechter zu werden. Mein xb270hu verliert auch an Schärfe. Vielleicht hilft es den Monitor zu kalibrieren mit einem Colorimeter.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

*ausbuddel*

Asus und Acer verwenden ein mist Coating deshalb kommt diese unschärfe zu stande.(das bei allen Monitoren bei den)

Auch der ROG PG34 und der Acer XR34 haben genau das gleiche miese Coating und die verbundene unschärfe.

Es gib nur 2 Monitore im 144Hz IPS Bereich die ein viel besseres Coating  haben und keine unschärfe zeigen das wär 1x der  Agon AG271QG und 1x der EizoFS2735 im vergleich liegen da welten dazwischen!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> *ausbuddel*
> 
> Asus und Acer verwenden ein mist Coating deshalb kommt diese unschärfe zu stande.(das bei allen Monitoren bei den)
> 
> ...



Das sollte mal als Betrug gelten und mit Geldstrafen belegt werden. Diese Panellotterie ist einfach nur unterirdisch.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Naja verstehe wieso nicht wie man so ein mieses Coating verwenden kann noch weniger vertehe ich  das es anscheinend nur die wenigsten stört/auffällt.
Zumindest Asus hatte früher ein viel besseres da gabs keine beeinträchtigung unschärfe etc. wieso se heute nur noch das schlechte nehmen ka.

Das genauso mit dem raureif Coatings bei den TNs.
Das kann sich keiner antuhen aber anscheinenend juckt das da auch kaum jemand ausser beim Dell SG da wurde sich wohl ordentlich beschwert drüber und Dell hatt dann promt nachgebessert und hat jetzt eins der beste Coating  die es z.Z gibt drauf.

Eizo,AOC,Dell und LG kann man nur noch kaufen wer wert auf schärfe legt.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Monitor unscharf? Schärfe einstellen? Asus PG279Q*

Man kann doch nicht einfach pauschal einzelne Hersteller empfehlen, wenn es um das Coating geht.
Da muss man schon von Monitor zu Monitor differenzieren.


----------

